# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  [للمشاركة] بمناسبة دخول الإجازة الصيفية: أفضل كتب في... للأطفال

## أبو أروى الدرعمي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*
بعد انتِهاء موسم الامتحانات السنويَّة، ومع دخول الإجازة الصيفية - تَزداد الشكوى من طول وقت فراغ الأطفال، فيَزداد الآباء - خصوصًا الحريصين على تثقيف أبنائهم - في الطلب على الوقوف على أهمِّ وأيسر وأسهل الكتب التي صُنِّفت في السيرة النبوية والتاريخ الإسلامي والأدب لكي يقرأها ويتفهَّمها الأولاد الصغار، حتى ولو بدون شارِح يشرح لهم كل كلمة يقفون أمامها.
فالطلب الآن من إخواننا الذين لهم باعٌ ويدٌ طُولَى في ميدان الكتب وطبعاتها وأماكن وجودها - أن يُتحِفونا بما وقفوا عليه من تلك الكتب، وحبذا أماكن وجودها.
تحياتي، وفي انتظار مشاركاتكم.

----------


## مرثد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على الحبيب وآله

❊ هذا يعتمد على أ) عمر الأطفال، ب) مستوى ثقافتهم، ج) حبهم للقراءة.

❊ وبهذه المعايير تستطيع أن تجعلهم يختاروا - وليس تجبرهم - علي كتب معينة.

❊ يمكنك إذا أردتهم تحصر خياراتهم في "كتب" معينة ممكن توجههم لمكتبة تحتوي على كتب طيبة.

- قل لهم: يله اليوم عندنا زيارة للمكتبة، وكل واحد يختار كتاب (أو كتابين.. حسب الميزاينة) بس لازم يخلصها.
- ناقشهم في العناوين، لماذا اخترت هذا العنوان؟ [لكن لا تجعله تحقيق ؛ إنما ملاطفة].

❊  أنا أفضل للمبتدئين في القراءة أن يشتروا القصص المرسومة التي الصور فيها أكثر من الكلام ؛ كقصص جحا والحيوانات في الغابة، وقصص السيرة المصغرة جداً مثلاً (ولمكتبة العبيكان جهود مميزة في هذا)، وربما التي تحتاج لتلوين
(ولمن لا يرى بجوازها ؛ توجد قصص لعبد المحسن القاسم جيدة للأطفال - بلا رسومات)

# قد يقول البعض: وكيف نبدأ بمثل هذه القصص الغير مجدية؟

والجواب: أن هذه مرحلة تحبيب للقراءة، وليس مرحلة تلقين معلومة... (كلام يحتاج لشرح ؛ وتختلف فيه الأراء، خلافاً للمعايير السابقة)

❊ ملاحظة: لو أعجب أطفالك بالفكرة ؛ خذهم بين الفينة والأخرى إلى المكتبات (حتى طوال العام).
- يوجد كتاب للسويدان اسمه "الطفل القارئ" يعينك في كيفية تحبيب القراءة لابنك...؟

وقد فعل ما ذكرت لك بعض الأصدقاء، فأصبحوا إخوانهم - بحمد الله - من محبي القراءة، بارك الله له فيهم ونفع بهم

أرجو أن أكون شاركت بشئ بسيط مفيد

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> ❊ هذا يعتمد على أ) عمر الأطفال، ب) مستوى ثقافتهم، ج) حبهم للقراءة.


جيِّد، ولنقسم الأطفال إلى قسمين:
أ- صغار السن (مثلاً: من 3 - 8 سنوات)، ومعهم ضعيفي الثقافة، ومَن لا يحبون القراءة قبلُ أو من لم يجرب القراءة، وهؤلاء غالبًا لا يستطيعون القراءة وحدَهم وفهم ما يقرؤون؛ لذا سيقوم الأب أو الأم بالقراءة وتدريبهم عليها، وتعليم الأطفال كيفية فهم ما يقرؤون.
ب- كبار الأطفال (مثلاً من 8 إلى 14سنة) ، وهؤلاء كثيرٌ منهم يستَطِيعون أن يقرؤوا ويفهموا ما يقرؤون، فلنتخيَّر لهم ما يستطيعون أن يفهموه وحدَهم، ولو فهموا أكثر ما يقرؤون فهذه فائدة كبيرة.
وعلى ذلك نريد تحديد الكتب أو القصص أو الروايات التي تصلُح لكلا الفريقين.




> أنا أفضل للمبتدئين في القراءة أن يشتروا القصص المرسومة التي الصور فيها أكثر من الكلام؛ كقصص جحا والحيوانات في الغابة، وقصص السيرة المصغرة جداً مثلاً (ولمكتبة العبيكان جهود مميزة في هذا)، وربما التي تحتاج لتلوين
> (ولمن لا يرى بجوازها ؛ توجد قصص لعبد المحسن القاسم جيدة للأطفال - بلا رسومات)


فكرة جيدة ولعلها تصلح للقسمين معًا، مع مراعاة نوعية المواد المختارة.





> أرجو أن أكون شاركت بشئ بسيط مفيد


جزاك الله عن إخوانك خير الجزاء، ولا تبخَل علينا بالمزيد.

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

وفي انتظار مشاركات إخواننا، وكذا نحبُّ أن نطَّلِع على تجاربهم مع تعليم أبنائهم حبَّ القراءة.

----------


## العوضي

حقيقة في معارض الكتاب عندنا بالدولة دائماً اصطحب معي زوجتي وابنائي لكي تختار لهم القصص التي تناسبهم فأعمارهم متفاوتة 

وعندنا جمعية حماية اللغة العربية بالشارقة لهم جهود طيبة في نشر القصص المفيدة للأطفال

ومع الأيام ولله الحمد ابنتي الكبيرة أصبحت تقرأ القصص لأختها الصغيرة

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> ومع الأيام ولله الحمد ابنتي الكبيرة أصبحت تقرأ القصص لأختها الصغيرة


بارك الله فيك أخانا (العوضي)، هذا ما نريده ونصبو إليه، ونسأل الله التوفيق، وأسأل الله أن يُنبِتَ لك بناتك نباتًا حسنًا.

----------


## مرثد

> حقيقة في معارض الكتاب عندنا بالدولة دائماً اصطحب معي زوجتي وابنائي لكي تختار لهم القصص التي تناسبهم فأعمارهم متفاوتة


تجربة مهمة ومجدية
أضم صوتي للعوضي




> ومع الأيام ولله الحمد ابنتي الكبيرة أصبحت تقرأ القصص لأختها  الصغيرة


والحمد لله كذلك بعض أقاربي حدث معهم نفس الشيء

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخي (مرثد) على مرورك الكريم.

----------


## الذاب عن السنة

جمعيات تحفيظ القرآن - وفقهم الله - لهم اجتهادات في ذلك وعندهم قائمة باسم الكتاب والطبعة وعدد الصفحات .
ومقسمة إلى أقسام : 
1- منها كتب تشويق .
2- و منها كتب فائدة .
3- و منها التشويق مع الفائدة .
و بإذن الله إن حصل لي سأبحث عنها وأنزله .
شكر الله سعي الجميع

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> جمعيات تحفيظ القرآن - وفقهم الله - لهم اجتهادات في ذلك وعندهم قائمة باسم الكتاب والطبعة وعدد الصفحات .
> و بإذن الله إن حصل لي سأبحث عنها وأنزله .
> شكر الله سعي الجميع


وفَّقك الله في الحصول عليها؛ فالأمر جدُّ مهم.

----------


## عبيد الله المقبلي

[quote=مرثد;371254]
(ولمن لا يرى بجوازها ؛ توجد قصص لعبد المحسن القاسم جيدة للأطفال - بلا رسومات)

أخي مرثد بارك الله فيك .. من هو عبد المحسن القاسم ؟ ومن طبع قصصه ؟

----------


## الذاب عن السنة

[quote=عبيد الله المقبلي;375284]


> (ولمن لا يرى بجوازها ؛ توجد قصص لعبد المحسن القاسم جيدة للأطفال - بلا رسومات)
> 
> أخي مرثد بارك الله فيك .. من هو عبد المحسن القاسم ؟ ومن طبع قصصه ؟


 
 يبدو والله أعلم يقصد الشيخ عبدالملك القاسم - حفظه الله - صاحب دار القاسم .
وهو من عرف عنه ذلك .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

لدى دار القاسم كتب اطفال قيمة لا تخلوا من المتعه والفائدة 

واما الاطفال من 10 إلى 14 عشر فاعتقد انهم يستطيعون قراءة الكتب متوسطة الحجم مثل:
- الرحيق المختوم
- رياض الصالحين 
- قصص الانبياء لابن كثير 
- صور من حياة الصحابة لعبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا 
- سير أعلام التابعيين للشيخ صبري بن سلامة شاهين

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> لدى دار القاسم كتب اطفال قيمة لا تخلوا من المتعه والفائدة 
> واما الاطفال من 10 إلى 14 عشر فاعتقد انهم يستطيعون قراءة الكتب متوسطة الحجم مثل:
> - الرحيق المختوم
> - رياض الصالحين 
> - قصص الانبياء لابن كثير 
> - صور من حياة الصحابة لعبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا 
> - سير أعلام التابعيين للشيخ صبري بن سلامة شاهين


أحسنتَ - بارَك الله فيك، وجُزِيت خيرًا على النفع والفائدة.

----------


## مرثد

[quote=عبيد الله المقبلي;375284]


> (ولمن لا يرى بجوازها ؛ توجد قصص لعبد المحسن القاسم جيدة للأطفال - بلا رسومات)
> 
> أخي مرثد بارك الله فيك .. من هو عبد المحسن القاسم ؟ ومن طبع قصصه ؟


هو إمام المسجد النبوي الشريف وكتب ذلك على مقدمة القصص
والناشر فيما أظن دار الخضيري (أو على الأقل تجدونها عندهم)

----------


## مرثد

أنا في الحقيقة لي رأي خاص بالنسبة للكتب المقترحة
ذلك أنه ينبغي أن تكون اختيارات الكتب لأبناءنا مبنية على منهجية واضحة

فكثيرون ينصحون بقراءة السيرة النبوية، وليست قراءة السيرة - مجرد قراءة - هي الهدف

وقد أشرتُ من قبل إلى كتاب د. طارق السويدان (الطفل القارئ) من سلسلة صناعة الثقافة، وقد اشترك معه في وضع الأسماء متخصصين في هذه المرحلة العمرية، وهي مبنية على خطة منهجية واضحة مكتوبة في الكتاب

أما لمن هو أكبر (١٤ فما فوق) فقد خصص لهم كتاباً مستقلاً اسمه (ماذا أقرأ؟) وهو جامع بحق!
والكتاب موجود في الإنترنت (وقد وضعته هنا من قبل فطلبت الإدارة وفقها الله حذفه)

وملاك القول: أنه ينبغى أن نختار الكتب لأبناءنا وفق منهجية واضحة
بارك الله في الجميع
 :Smile:

----------


## عماد الدين زيدان

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مرثد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

عرض سريع لكتاب الطفل القارئ - للسويدان وباشراحيل

الطبعة الأولى
صفر ١٤٢٨
ملاحظة: أحب أن أوضح للإخوة أن طريقة السويدان في التأليف هي (5x5) بمعنى: أن الكتاب يحتوي على خمسة أبواب، كل باب خمسة فصول، كل فصل خمسة تفرعات.. وهكذا، وستلاحظوا هذا في الكتاب هذا


سأستخدم التالي في عرض الكتاب:

الباب باللون الأخضر بخط كبير، الفصل بلون برتقالي، نصوص مهمة من الكتاب باللون الأزرق.

❊ الباب الأول: فن تعليم القراءة للأطفال:
     - الفصل الأول: القراءة للأطفال:
وفيه 10 أسباب توضح أهمية القراءة للأطفال، ثم 50 طريقة علمية لتحبيب القراءة للأطفال، ثم أنواع القراءة مع الأطفال (قراءة جماعية/متبادلة/غير مكتملة)، ثم 10 نصائح للطفل القارئ (الالتزام/الأدب/الصوت/اللعب/التحفيز/التلفاز/الطلاقة/المفردات/البطاقة/الكاسيت)، وأخيراً مشاريع تعليم القراءة للأطفال.
     - الفصل الثاني: تعليم القراءة للأطفال:
وفيه أ] مراحل تعليم القراءة للأطفال، وقسمها إلى سبعة مراحل (من سن شهر إلى خمسة سنوات وشهر)، ثم..
ب] عناصر تعليم القراءة للأطفال.
ج] أساليب تعلم الأطفال القراءة (بصري حركي سمعي / التعيم بالنماذج / المستوى التقويمي / القراءة الممتعة / المثير الممتع)
د] العمر المناسب لتعليم القراءة: (كل طفل يكون فريداً، البعض يبدأ القرادة مبكراً عن الآخرين.. يجب زن لا تقلق لو تأخر طفلك، وفي نفس الوقت لا تنتظر طويلاً لقراءة طفلك..)، ثم ذكر الحقائق التالية: كثير من الأطفال يبدأون القرادة مابين سن 5-7 سنوات / الفتيات عادة ما يسبقون الأولاد في تعلم القراءة.
     - الفصل الثالث: استراتيجيات تعلم القراءة للأطفال:
وفيه أهم ما فيه أنه ذكر خمس أستراتيجية لتعليم الطفل القراءة.
كذلك ذكر العوامل المشجعة للتعليم الأسري، وأدوات التعليم الأسري
     - الفصل الرابع: طرق الاستيعاب القرّآئي:
وفيه تقنيات وبرامج تزيد من الاستيعاب القرائي للطفل (5 برامج)
     - الفصل الخامس: تقنيات القراءة الأساسية.

... يتبع

----------


## مرثد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

❊ الباب الثاني:  الكتاب والمكتبات
 - الفصل الأول: منهجية اختيار الكتب.
البساطة / الصور / النص / الاختيار /التسلسل / الخداع / الكلمات / القراءة / شرائط الكاسيت / المتعة.
فيه كذلك (نظام الأصابع الخمس لاختيار كتب الأطفال).
    - الفصل الثاني: المكتبة المنزلية.
شروطها: الاستقطاب "جذابة" / الرؤية "يرونها" / الوصول "يصلون إليها" / التقسيم "رفوف" / الراحة / التحديث / التجهيزات "أقلام ورق.." / المشاركة "شارك أبناءك" / التصنيف / الحاسب.
    - الفصل الثالث: المكتبة الإلكترونية. مواقع إلكترونية مساعدة.

... يتبع

----------


## مرثد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

❊ الباب الثالث: المناهج المقترحة للأطفال والمربين:
 - الفصل الأول: معاييرنا لاختيار المنهج.
منهج شامل / ميسر / محفز/ مؤقت / مرتب / متسلسل / مدروس / محدد / مرحلي / منهج للمربي.
     - الفصل الثاني: نصائح لمربي الطفل.
الاحترام / التحليل / الثقة / التعلم / التشجيع / الربط / الحب / التعزيز / اللعب / الغرس
     - الفصل الثالث: منهج الأطفال.
يعرض فيه منهجاً مقترحاً للأطفال لمدة 4 سنوات في كل سنة 12 كتاب (بمعدل كتاب شهرياً) من عمر 6 - 9سنوات = 48 كتاباً.
     - الفصل الرابع: منهج المربين والمربيات.
يعرض فيه منهجاً مقترحاً للمربين والمربيات لمدة 3 سنوات في كل سنة 12 كتاب (بمعدل  كتاب شهرياً)  36 كتاباً.

وهي على شكل جداول:
 | الشهر | الكتاب أو الشريط | المؤلف | الناشر |

وسأنقل بعضها في المشاركة التالية:

----------


## مرثد

برنامج السنة الأولى - العمر 6 - 9 سنوات

 | [١] |تعليم لغة القرآن الكريم للصغار                | أم حسان الحلو       | ابن حزم |
 | [٢] |التفسير الميسر جزء عم (١-٤ أجزاء)           | أحمد عبد الفتاح تمام | سفير - مصر   |
 | [٣] |بستان المسلم الصغير                           | رمضان عبد الهادي   | العلا - الإمارات |
 | [٤] | سلسة أركان الإيمان ج١                       | سمير حلبي          | سفير - مصر   |
 | [٥] |سلسلة - سلسل مكارم الأخلاق القصصية ١-٣ | عبد المنعم الهاشمي   | المنار الكويت    |
 | [٦] | دليل المسلم الصغير والمسلمة الغيرة إلى الأعمال الصالحة ١ |           | القاسم الرياض |
 | [٧] |قصص الأنبياء للأطفال                         | مصطفى وهبي        | الغدالجديد-مصر|

----------


## مرثد

لم أكمل بقية الجدول وبقية السنوات واكتفيت بالسابق

----------


## مرثد

برنامج السنة الأولى للمربين والمربيات
 
   | [١] |كيف تحبب القرآن الكريم لنفوس أبناءك؟ - محمد الثويني.
| [٢] | كيف أقوي شخصية ابني؟ - محد الثويني.
   | [٣] | برنامج حياتك يا ولدي - عبدالله البوسعيدي.
| [٤] | لمسة حنان - الثويني و جاسم المطوع
| [٥] | ألبوم أبي هل أنت مبدع (٤ أشرطة) - محمد الثويني.
| [٦] | الحاجات النفسية للطفل - مصطفى أبو السعد.
| [٧] | كيف تكون قدوة حسنة لأبناءك - نشر مكتبة جرير.

لم أكمل بقية الجدول وبقية السنوات واكتفيت بالسابق

----------


## مرثد

*❊ الباب الرابع:  كتب وأشرطة مقترحة للأطفال والمربين (**مقدمات  وإرشادات):*

مقدمة الباب
 *  § معاييرنا لاختيار الكتب: أحدث الطبعات / التحديث (الجديد بالجديد) /  شعبية الكتاب / الاخراج الفني / السلسلة المتكاملة / مكان الدار / العناوين  المباشرة / الكتاب الشامل / التجديد المستمر.
**§* *معاييرنا لاختيار الألبومات وأشرطة  الفيديو: لا للأشرطة المفردة "لا تصنع مثقفاً" / كيفية التعامل / سماع  الألبوم / عمق الألبوم / التحميس الثقافي / طريقة الترشيح / الحضور  الإعلامي / فن الإلقاء/ تنوع الطرح / اكتشاف الميول.*
*§* *نصائح عند شراء الكتب: تسهيل* *الشراء / استشارة* *الشراء / تصفح الكتاب / اعمل خريطة ذهنية / اصطحب الأطفال / تاريخ النشر / افسح المجال لطفلك يختار / الكتاب الممتع / التحديد السنوي /* السؤال والتشجيع.

ثم ذكر المؤلفان خمسة وحدات في كل منها كتب مقسمة (مبتدئ - مرتقي - متقدم - متميز)

*   - الفصل الأول:  الثقافة الشرعية للأطفال والنشء.*
5 وحدات (القرآن للأطفال / العقيدة للأطفال/ الحديث للأطفال / الفقه للأطفال / الإيمانيات).
8 كتب في كل وحدة.
40 كتاب في الفصل الأول
*    - الفصل الثاني**:  الثقافة التربوية والصحية للأطفال والنشء.
*7 وحدات (تربية الأطفال / بناء شخصية الأطفال / سلوك الأطفال / حوار الأطفال / أخلاق الأطفال / الصحة النفسية للأطفال  / صحة الأطفال).
 8 كتب في كل وحدة.
 56 كتاب في الفصل الثاني
*    - الفصل الثالث**:   الثقافة التعليمية والمهارية للأطفال والنشء.**
*10 وحدات (طفل ما قبل المدرسة / تعليم القراءة للأطفال / تحبيب القراءة للأطفال/ تعليم  الأطفال / تعليم اللغة العربية للأطفال / ثقاف الطفل / لعب الأطفال / مهارات للأطفال / قصص للأطفال / أناشيد  الأطفال).
  8 كتب في كل وحدة.
  80 كتاب في الفصل الثالث
*    - الفصل الرابع**:  الثقافة التاريخية للأطفال والنشء.*
5 وحدات (قصص الأنبياء للأطفال / السيرة للأطفال / سير الخلفاء للأطفال /  المعارك الإسلامية للأطفال / العلماء والمدن والتاريخ الإسلامي للأطفال ).
   8 كتب في كل وحدة.
   40 كتاب في الفصل الرابع
*    - الفصل الخامس**:   الثقافة المرئية للأطفال والنشء.
*7 وحدات (فيديو قصص القرآن / فيديو القصص التاريخية / فيديو الأخلاق / فيديو تعلم اللغات / فيديو تعلم المهارات / فيديو المغامرات / فيديو الأناشيد).
    8 كتب في كل وحدة.
    56 كتاب في الفصل الخامس.

*❊  الباب الخامس والأخير: المنظمات التعليمية (التعليم المبكر / التعليم الأسري).

*تم بحمد الله عرض الكتاب
*
*

----------


## مرثد

بدآت الإجآزة
 :Smile:

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخي "مرثد" على حرصك على نفع المسلمين.

----------


## مرثد

> جزاك الله خيرًا أخي "مرثد" على حرصك على نفع المسلمين.


وجزاك اخي الكريم،، فقد جعلتني اعاود قراءة الكتاب مرة اخرى  :Smile:

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

للرفع بمناسبة إجازة نصف العام!

----------


## حذيفة بن فاروق

*جزاكم الله خيرًا على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم؛ إذ هو خطوة ضرورية في طريق النهضة التي تنشدها أمتنا.
ولا زال الموضوع بحاجة إلى دراسة وعناية ثم تطبيق...
كما أننا ما زلنا نفتقر إلى كتابات وروايات وقصص إسلامية هادفة مناسبة للأطفال والمراهقين!
فليشحذ الأدباءُ أقلامَهم؛ فالأُمَّة في حاجة إليهم.
*

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> *جزاكم الله خيرًا على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم؛ إذ هو خطوة ضرورية في طريق النهضة التي تنشدها أمتنا.
> كما أننا ما زلنا نفتقر إلى كتابات وروايات وقصص إسلامية هادفة مناسبة للأطفال والمراهقين!
> فليشحذ الأدباءُ أقلامَهم؛ فالأُمَّة في حاجة إليهم.
> *


وجزاكم مثله أخي الكريم.



> *كما أننا ما زلنا نفتقر إلى كتابات وروايات وقصص إسلامية هادفة مناسبة للأطفال والمراهقين!*


صدقتَ!

----------


## أم التوائم

هل يمكن رفع الكتب المذكورة في هذه المشاركات الطيبة -بارك الله فيكم؟-

----------


## أم التوائم

وأبحث أيضا عن شرح ميسر بسيط لرسالة الأصولة الثلاثة للأطفال.
نرجو المساعدة بارك الله فيكم

----------

